# Kosher Kush, Holy Grail Kush, Cataract Kush, Tora Bora Review



## ipplaya (Apr 16, 2012)

*Kosher Kush, Holy Grail Kush, Cataract Kush, Tora Bora *

Smoke reports will be provided on the above strains when completed, 4-5 weeks hopefully, resources permitting. 

My previous experience with DNA/RP genetics were good and Im hoping for the same with these as well.
OG18, OG Kush, Sour Kush, Confidential Cheese, SleeSkunk, Pure Afghan are the strains tested in the past and listed order of preference. 

Please feel free to post any pertinent information or relevant questions you may have.


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 16, 2012)

*Quick Synopsis 
*
There will be 6 test subjects reviewed. Please note the small sample size. 
Brief physical description below.
All evaluated samples will be cured for approximately 4 weeks.
They will be examined in the following areas (weights assigned based on personal preferences): potency/high (35%), yield (25%), taste/flavour/smell (20%), ease of growth/growth characteristics (10%), flowering time (10%).

Subjects were vegged for 2 weeks. Switch to 12/12 at 8 to 12". All untopped. All but TB were pinched to control height.
KK1- 10 weeks, kosher leaning pheno, slower growth, tallest and lanky branching, pure og smell upon slightest touch, max ppm850, 40"
KK2- 9.5 weeks, 0G leaning pheno, faster growth, a little stockier with slightly more side branching, max ppm850, 36"
HG1- 9.0 weeks, Kosher leaning pheno, tighter internode spacing, can handle the nutrients and drinks alot of water, max ppm 950, 36"
HG2- 9.0 weeks, Og 18 Leaning pheno, wider internode spacing, drinks a little less but on par nutrient wise, max ppm 950, 38"
CK- 8.5weeks, Og dominant pheno with La Density, lanky with weak stems, low yielding, covered in trichomes, drinks less water/nutes, max ppm 800,32"
TB- 9 weeks, LA pheno, amazing smell, bubba kush structure: short, stocky and thick stems, slow veg, drinks lots of water, max ppm 850, 24"

Substrate - Canna Coco
Nutrients- Canna Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Roots Excelurator, cannazym/grozyme, pk13/14, Boost, CalMag, Silicon Additive, Molasses, Power Thrive (kelp, B1), neem oil spray (preventative)

Looking forward to the opportunity to complete this review and share such knowledge with RUI.
Peace.


----------



## bobbydazzler (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks for the report . iv got a few of them strains in mind. LA con or kosher kush. Tora Bora. just dont know which to try. look forward to reading your review.

peace

bobby.


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 16, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/521162-reserva-privada-kosher-kush-smoke.html
Just found this report on the kosher kush.

The pheno pictured in the report is comparable to the KK2 described above, however, the KK2 is better represented by the picture used on Attitude. Report states all phenos grown were homogeneous, so Im excited to have the KK1 to compare, which is not like the og18 (sour) but just pure og.


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 16, 2012)

Can I request some pics?


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 16, 2012)

Hell, I can do a report with no pics.


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 16, 2012)

Still waiting on the pics!!


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 17, 2012)

This thread was created to provide info to those already interested, looking for more specific details and gathering data to select between specific strains. My intent was not to promote DNA or their strains, but to provide a honest review of them for those interested. 

To be honest, I personally think DNA has gotten too big, greedy and is just focusing on the $ aka the feminized market, alienating their regular lines and customer base. I agree that this strategy is more financially sound but with the impending over saturation of new suppliers/chuckers in the market occurring at the moment, I say make all the dough you can while you still can i guess.


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice. Thanks for posting your experience. Look forward to hear how those turn out.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 17, 2012)

ipplaya said:


> This thread was created to provide info to those already interested, looking for more specific details and gathering data to select between specific strains. My intent was not to promote DNA or their strains, but to provide a honest review of them for those interested. So I apologize to all who are adamant on requiring images to validate my results. This thread will disappoint you.
> 
> To be honest, I personally think DNA has gotten too big, greedy and is just focusing on the $ aka the feminized market, alienating their regular lines and customer base. I agree that this strategy is more financially sound but with the impending over saturation of new suppliers/chuckers in the market occurring at the moment, I say make all the dough you can while you still can i guess.


do i look like a commercial.yu wont get no help here.jus givin yu my experience with these guys over the yrs,,jerk.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 17, 2012)

Fuck Reserva Ripoffya! Bait and switch knockoffs of real weed


----------



## raiderman (Apr 17, 2012)

let me see if were on the same page,yu want info on these strains by DNA and Reserva privada,you do not like DNA or RP and bust thier balls about thier business but yu want to buy thier seeds.i think yu and the guy above me make great poloticians.


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 17, 2012)

raiderman said:


> do i look like a commercial.yu wont get no help here.jus givin yu my experience with these guys over the yrs,,jerk.


Not sure how I offended you, not my intent. That comment was intended for those requesting pics.
Yes. I have purchased from DNA, and offered a recently developed opinion on them above. 
To clarify, I think their recent business strategy is smart, just as an existing customer i would prefer they offer regulars like in the past.


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 17, 2012)

Thread has already gone off topic so I assume this was a bad idea. 
Thread Abandoned.


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 18, 2012)

bobbydazzler said:


> thanks for the report . iv got a few of them strains in mind. LA con or kosher kush. Tora Bora. just dont know which to try. look forward to reading your review.
> 
> peace
> 
> bobby.


Thanks. Bobby. I guess Ill give this thread another try.
It was intended to aid users like yourself, so i will continue.
[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes please continue.. Nice to hear about the strains and yes I agree with about DNA and Rp just in it for the money.. I wish they had the reg beans in stock because personally I've had alot of bad experiences with thier FEMs


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 18, 2012)

Lets start again. 
Hope its a better one.

Ive recognized the value of the thread is greater with images, so i will post some pics along the way, however, I will be using a cheap camera phone with horrible resolution, and unable to provide the wonderful macros and details within the images as others do on this site. This piece of crap cannot capture the trichome coverage or any real details on the subjects, but its the best I can do right now.

Heres my first attempt at loading some. Hope it goes well. (roll over picture with mouse for subject identification, left to right, if multiple)

The four subjects featured are HG1, KK1, KK2, CK (left to right) at day42 under 400WHPS in 2Gal Pots
They were receiving tons of calmag (calcium whores), as a result, were a little heavy on the nitrogen (esp the CK).


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes please continue.. Nice to hear about the strains and yes I agree with about DNA and Rp just in it for the money.. I wish they had the reg beans in stock because personally I've had alot of bad experiences with thier FEMs


 Thanks for the reply and support.


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 18, 2012)

I have found another experience with the Kosher in another thread: 
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/chit-chat/201358653-kosher-herms.html?mode=linear#post662351

I did not encounter any evident signs of bi-sex in my sample size (very small).


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes please continue.. Nice to hear about the strains and yes I agree with about DNA and Rp just in it for the money.. I wish they had the reg beans in stock because personally I've had alot of bad experiences with thier FEMs


Also, Im interested in how your experience with the CC Buddha Tahoe goes. Will run them myself if it pleases you. 
Another side note, the TB is from regular seed.


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Apr 18, 2012)

I think I'm gonna order a few of there new og crosses,personally I have had slot of sucess with DNA/Rp with fems and basically there strains in general,I also am not one to post pictures up either for security a d personal comfort,it took me forever to actually sign up and post so I guess I'm a lurker. Back on topic as I had said for dna I have enjoyed there og18,la woman,og kush,headband(sour kush) and found keepers with no herms,so to say that they are in it for the money is correct because that is what every breeder who sells seed commercially for is in it,the Green Cash that we posses. So to say DNA is in it for only the cash when the Cali connection has had countless herm issues with regs and fems plus there issues with the autoflowers of the last 3 years is just a biased blind cited opinion. I have tried Cali connect and started the thread Cali connection what the deal, and guess what I poped for chem4 s1's,atleast that's what swerve called them that week and out of 6 fems 2 full blown herms by week 4 and a third was just starting so all were tossed, now that is the only company that will never get another dollar from me(I trust arjan more)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

Well like u I've have countless success rate but with Cali connections seeds.. The only hermie I did get was about 2 years ago with a sour og.. Other than that I've had great results with thier strains and will continue to grow the best strains I've tried which is better than what I've tried with DNA!

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess so, hopefully those tissue culture seeds will be ready for a huge release by years end,fingers crossed


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 18, 2012)

Bxgrower81 said:


> I think I'm gonna order a few of there new og crosses,personally I have had slot of sucess with DNA/Rp with fems and basically there strains in general,I also am not one to post pictures up either for security a d personal comfort,it took me forever to actually sign up and post so I guess I'm a lurker. Back on topic as I had said for dna I have enjoyed there og18,la woman,og kush,headband(sour kush) and found keepers with no herms,so to say that they are in it for the money is correct because that is what every breeder who sells seed commercially for is in it,the Green Cash that we posses. So to say DNA is in it for only the cash when the Cali connection has had countless herm issues with regs and fems plus there issues with the autoflowers of the last 3 years is just a biased blind cited opinion. I have tried Cali connect and started the thread Cali connection what the deal, and guess what I poped for chem4 s1's,atleast that's what swerve called them that week and out of 6 fems 2 full blown herms by week 4 and a third was just starting so all were tossed, now that is the only company that will never get another dollar from me(I trust arjan more)


Hi there. Thanks for sharing your exp. with DNA and CC.
Yes, Ive read the varying reviews on CC, your thread included, and understand the reputation associated with CC. Nonetheless, i already possess that specific strain, which is the only one from them Im interested in, at no cost, and given my set-up, have the ability to cull a herm or two, if needed without a drastic effect on the cycle. So if i feel a specific strain is worth that risk, I will run it. Thats just my opinion.

I completely understand why you have developed yours.
I think weve gone off topic again. So i stop with the politics now


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 18, 2012)

ipplaya said:


> I have found another experience with the Kosher in another thread:
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/chit-chat/201358653-kosher-herms.html?mode=linear#post662351
> 
> I did not encounter any evident signs of bi-sex in my sample size (very small).


Another kosher link: https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/521521-66-fucking-bunch-hermis.html


----------



## DirtyGloveLuv (Apr 18, 2012)

yaH i have some Sleestak x OG and Kosher Kush coming from DNA/Reserva Privada. honestly the Sleestaks sound more exciting im kinda on this new Sativa Dom Kick. theres been so many OG Cuts over the years that are "the best" they already have somthing ready 2 drop thats "better than" the Kosher haha. but im intrested in the SleeStaks 2 make concentrates n according 2 the research ive done Sleestak is 1 of the best for that?


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 18, 2012)

DirtyGloveLuv said:


> yaH i have some Sleestak x OG and Kosher Kush coming from DNA/Reserva Privada. honestly the Sleestaks sound more exciting im kinda on this new Sativa Dom Kick. theres been so many OG Cuts over the years that are "the best" they already have somthing ready 2 drop thats "better than" the Kosher haha. but im intrested in the SleeStaks 2 make concentrates n according 2 the research ive done Sleestak is 1 of the best for that?


I ran the sleeskunk (sleestackxskunk) but believe it was a skunk leaning pheno with with a sweet taste. Yes, prolly the most trichome covered plant during that cycle.


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 18, 2012)

I think i was able load some better pics with slightly better quality, still learning this.

Edit: Last pic is mislabeled. It is KK#1, not HG#2.


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 18, 2012)

I know everyone likes pics, quite addicting, I must say. 
So Im uploading a few more. 
Try to be more organized with these.

*TB*


*CK (below)*


*
KK1(below)*



*KK2 (below)*


*Group*


----------



## jb5355 (Apr 22, 2012)

how old were the holy grails when you put them into flower?


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 23, 2012)

jb5355 said:


> how old were the holy grails when you put them into flower?


To the best of my memory, they were popped Feb 7th, sprouted 10th, under MH 12th, 12/12 started Mar 1. So technically, about 20 days. 30-31 days to show sex.


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 24, 2012)

Experience with customer service was limited.

I emailed them awhile ago, when i started the cycle, asking them about the kosher and holy grail and any info or advice on them. I received, what i feel was, a poor response which did not address the holy grail whatsoever. 

"hey there. the kosher hush os one of our most stable plants. there should only be one pheno. she gets tall so control her with pinching.DNA"

So i shrug that bad experience off, assuming it was some new intern with fat fingers, they just hired answering emails who can't read and I remind myself I already gave them my $. 

A week ago, I decide to give CS at DNA another try, offering them some details on my experience and a few questions for Don and Aaron specifically regarding the strains. Still I have not yet to receive any reply. 

I offer this experience for those who value how a company prioritizes their customer service responsibilities, both before and especially post sale, regardless if its a major concern or a minor question. I value being valued. I feel this was not the case and with all the alternative suppliers and comparable substitutes on the market, this will not assist future relations, if any. 


Regardless, I will still attempt to offer unbiased reviews on solely their product.


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 24, 2012)

Plan to chop the CK, KK2, HG2 in 5 days. (62 days from 12/12. 49-52 days from sex)
Plan to let the HG1 go 8-10 days more, KK1 and TB 10-14 days from now.

I prefer as high a % of milky/cloudy trichs as possible before there is any significant amber and a long cure to develop a stronger body effect, the latter easier said than done.


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is a sample, picked early (day 50 i think) off a lower branch, first tested at 7 days dry and again at 10 days. Sample has now been destroyed, .
Also, I posted some og kush samples, that have been cured for about 2 months, to contrast the HG2 sample. I apologize, they are not the best pictures and I have no macro mode. Wish I could provide better detail. Best I can do right now.*

HG2 Sample - Day 7 (1.0g)*



*Day 10 (0.7g)*



*OG Kush *


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi All.
Thanks for reading.

I realized I came off kinda rude when started the thread and failed to properly introduce myself, so I would like to take the opportunity to do so now.I made a post in the introduce yourself thread, to express my appreciation and respect for communities, such as this, which allow for the communication and transfer of valuable knowledge. 

Also, I have noticed and apologize for the misclassification of the review, more like a journal, its length and the waiting period. I welcome any constructive criticism, advice, tips, changes and/or questions you would like to share regarding the review, environment, processes, techniques, methods, subjects, strains, imagery, random topics etc,. Hope it will be of some value to you.

https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/523589-hello-riu.html#post7351975


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 28, 2012)

Good Morning.

-Tomorrow will be the big day for CK, KK2, and HG2.
-Plan to let KK1 and HG1 go 4-5 more days.
-TB will go about another week or so. She was last to show, exhibited slow growth from the start and not maturing as expected. 
-Will have a preliminary report on the KK2 in a few days, a sample has been drying for 5 days now.
-Will post pictures of CK, HG2, and KK2 later on tonight.

Thanks.


----------



## althor (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice info ipplaya


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 28, 2012)

These are some of their final moments together. 
The sacrifices one must make, sad to see my babies go.
Images were taken over the last 10 days.

*Group
*


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 28, 2012)

*Cataract Kush* (80 days young, 62 days from 12/12, 49 days from sex)


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 28, 2012)

*Holy Grail Kush #2* (82 days young, 62 days from 12/12, 51 days from sex)


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 28, 2012)

*Kosher Kus**h #2* (84 days young, 62 days from 12/12, 52 days from sex)


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 29, 2012)

My experience with respect to the ease and growth characteristics of the subjects.
(Relative to Other Subjects = ROS)
*
CK*

-She developed the smallest root system, used less coco and water ROS
-Watered at 3L/3-4 days (would use smaller pot, if ran again)
-Nute sensitive 
-2.5 - 3x stretch
-Wide inter-node spacing
-Lowest yielding (from appearance)
-Very weak stems and secondary branching, required assistance of some sort
-Minimal secondary branching ROS
-Flower Time - 9 weeks
-Overall Ease of Growth (10 = it grew itself, 1- worst plant ever) - 5.0

*
KK2*

-Thick stem and adequate secondary branching and solid root system ROS
-Slightly more nute sensitive than KK1, not as much as CK
-watered at 4L/2 - 2.5 days
-3x-3.5x stretch
-Acceptable inter-node spacing
-decent yield, more than KK1 (from appearance) ROS
-Some stems were weak and required assistance (may consider topping, if ran again)
-Flower Time - 9 weeks
-Overall Ease of Growth - 6.0

*
HG2*

-Most vigorous from start along with HG1 ROS
-handles nutes well along with HG1 ROS
-thick main stem, solid root mass, and good secondary branching 
-Some branches required assistance (may consider topping, if ran again) 
-Good yield ROS (from appearance)
-3-3.5x stretch
-Watered at 4L/2 days
-wider inter-node spacing compared to HG1
-Flower Time - 9 weeks
-Overall Ease of Growth - 6.5

*HG1*

-Most vigorous from start along with HG2 ROS
-handles nutes best along with HG1 ROS
-Some branches required assistance (may consider topping, if ran again) 
-watered at 4.25L/2days
-3-3.5x stretch
-Biggest yield ROS (from appearance)
-Tighter inter-node spacing compared to HG2
-Flower Time - 9.5 weeks
-Overall Ease of Growth - 6.5

*
KK1*

-Lankiest and tallest ROS
-slower development compared to KK2
-3.5 - 4x stretch
-handles nutes better than KK2, not as well as HG1,2
-Nice main stem but least secondary branching ROS
-Watered at 4L/2.5-3 days
-Stacked inter-node spacing, but smaller cola
-2nd lowest yield ROS (from appearance)
-Flower Time - 9.5 -10 weeks
-Overall Ease of Growth - 5.0

*
TB*

-Stockiest, thickest and shortest ROS
-Exhibited slow vigor throughout, definitely could have use more veg time 
-Excellent secondary branching and no assistance required 
-2-2.5x stretch
-Watered at 3.5L/1.5-2 days and strong root system (may use bigger pot, if ran again)
-Slightly nute sensitive, doesn't eat to much esp early on
-Good yield and nice dense cola
-Required a little more pruning ROS 
-Flower Time - 10 weeks
-Overall Ease of Growth - 6.5

*
Summary
*
Out of the four strains, if I had to pick one to run again, based solely on the ease and growth characteristics and ignoring all other major variables (i.e. potency), I would choose the Holy Grail Kush, due to the opinion that it was most vigorous, handled higher ppm levels well, was a good producer and finished quickly ROS.

*
Update
*
-Samples from CK, HG2, KK2 will be air dried for 5-7 days, then placed into jars (open) for 5-7 days and then cured until tested.
-Yields will be measured a week or two into the cure period. 
-Will have a Preliminary Report on KK2 in couple days.


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Again,

I thought the early sample, off a lower branch, of the KK2 was dry enough for pics and I loaded the sample of the HG2 from last week for contrast purposes.
All samples are personally consumed and meticulously hand manicured for minimal trim, or lack thereof preferably. Trim is used for butter and edibles.
*

KK2- Early Sample* (7 days dry) 

View attachment 2148030 View attachment 2148031

View attachment 2148033 View attachment 2148032


View attachment 2148034


*KK2- Early Sample* (9 days dry)

  


 


*HG2 - Previous Sample
*

View attachment 2148035 View attachment 2148036


View attachment 2148037 View attachment 2148038


Next Preliminary Report will be on HG1, early sample picked 4 days ago.

Peace.


----------



## rathacker (May 1, 2012)

absolutely amazing
I've read the whole thread and im like wheres the review? then i read the date and you posted this last night! I am so so glad to come across this, Such a great comparison man, and i was thinking of growing one of these strains and now i have such a broader perspective. DNA seeds are killing it, and its good to see the phenos are pretty similar, seems like a stable strain, although I'm leaning to on the organic soil grow rather than the more complex hydro gro. This thread is extremely underrated thanks so much for all the pictures and reviews to date. looking forward to seeing whats next
beautiful plants man much respect


----------



## ipplaya (May 1, 2012)

Hi there.

Thank you for your kind words, Rathacker.
Im glad this thread is of some value to you and I look forward to its completion as well.
Nice. I am interested in going organic in the future as well. Best of luck in your journey.

On the topic of stability, I cannot offer a definitive statement or opinion due to sample size and that my personal method for identifying and distinguishing between different phenotypes is based mainly on potency, THC-CBD profiles and the type of high produced, in addition to other variables such as physical growth characteristics and yield. Until final samples are tested, I cannot confirm with significant confidence, the existence of multiple phenotypes within the sample and even then, I would not be able to confidently express a conclusion of stability, with regards to phenotype or lack of hermaphroditic tendencies, of any strain tested without more data and experimentation. 

Thanks again to all.

Peace.


----------



## luckybleu (May 1, 2012)

ipplaya said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words, Rathacker.
> Im glad this thread is of some value to you and I look forward to its completion as well.
> ...


 Nice thread ,nice plants nice info thanks,I almost ordered kosher kush but got og 18 from R.P. instead was wondering since you've grown it ,some particulars ,how much stretch,potency, nute tolerance,etc. ,Thanks


----------



## ipplaya (May 1, 2012)

Hello There.

From the best of my memory. 

-stretch is about 3x
-I've had success topping for four colas, once it was established in veg. 
-Once topped, let it veg for another week or so, then into 12/12. 
-She yielded about 2oz in a 2 Gal under a 400w. 
-One un-topped, needed support for secondary branching, yielded about 1.5 oz but i preferred that one better. 
-Sour smell and taste, requires some type of odour control 
-Pretty potent strain, resinous, sticky and fairly dense 
-Depending on pheno, around 800-900ppm
-8.5-9.5 weeks flowering time

Cant think of anything else to add.

No problem.


----------



## Tony Sativa (May 2, 2012)

I've got 4 Holy Grail seedlings under the T-5's now and interested on what you think of the quality of high, tightness of buds and yield. I'm doing them in organic soil with bitanicare organic nutes and planning on mainlining/supercropping them with a long veg time. I want them to finish with 8 branches and four feet tall for heavy yields. Any advise you can add will be helpful ? They will be flowered under a aircooled growzilla hood with 2000 watts mixed mh/hps in a 5x5 tent


----------



## t0rn (May 2, 2012)

playa, when you say 3.5-4x stretch, do you mean once flipped to flower?


----------



## ipplaya (May 2, 2012)

Tony Sativa said:


> I've got 4 Holy Grail seedlings under the T-5's now and interested on what you think of the quality of high, tightness of buds and yield. I'm doing them in organic soil with bitanicare organic nutes and planning on mainlining/supercropping them with a long veg time. I want them to finish with 8 branches and four feet tall for heavy yields. Any advise you can add will be helpful ? They will be flowered under a aircooled growzilla hood with 2000 watts mixed mh/hps in a 5x5 tent


Hi Tony.

I have no experience with organics or botanicare nutrients, so will be of no help there.

Given your setup, I assume you have more experience and knowledge than me, so I dont know if I can be of much value in this case. This will be the third cycle Ive had the pleasure of completing, all using a single 400w in a 2 x 4 space, so I dont have any experience with any larger set-ups and environments.

As for the Holy Grail, she will like to stretch and grow tall, so if your desire a long veg. and 4 foot plants, I foresee significant labour required to do so, which you have planned.
Im not sure if this works, but I move into the 12/12 period gradually from 18/6 over several days, to transition the subjects into the flowering cycle in an attempt to reduce the transitional stress and replicate nature in a sense. Also, I introduce HPS lighting one week into 12/12 to help with stretch.

My personal preference, if ran again, would be to avoid inducing stress in the flowering period and top for 4 colas (8 for you) once they are established in veg. I actually prefer to pinch, which was done on HG1 and HG2, rather than supercropping. I believe it provides similar results with less stress on the plant. 

Do you have any experience in the past, growing species with similar genetics?

Based on my knowledge, I find such genetics, especially in feminized form, are more prone and susceptible to hermies in less than ideal conditions and with additional stressors. They also tend to be a little sensitive nutrient wise and enjoys the Cal-Mag. OG strains do not possess the reputation for heavy yields, but have the potential to produce potent, hiqh quality meds, however, I think out of all the OGs, this company offers, the Holy Grail is one of, if not, the highest yielder(s).

In terms of quality of high, density and yield, I will absolutely provide a detailed report, consisting of this information when final samples have been thoroughly evaluated.

Thanks


----------



## ipplaya (May 2, 2012)

t0rn said:


> playa, when you say 3.5-4x stretch, do you mean once flipped to flower?


Sup Torn.

Yes. Stretches are listed from when 12/12 was started.
The KK1 was about 10 inches (slower growth) and KK2 was about 12 inches before 12/12 starteed, and finished at around 40&#8221; and 36&#8221; respectively. I think with a slightly longer veg time, one could reduce the stretch that I experienced, based on the hypothesis, that some subjects may not have been fully mature and ready to flower when 12/12 was started. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tony Sativa (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info ipplaya[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* that tells me what I need to know for the most part and I'll keep checking back to see your final smoke report. I've been growing indoors for the past 20 plus years and in this set up for the last 5 years. I've had other DNA kush strains in the past so this should work out well. From the looks of your pics it's going to be easy to get the yield up heavy.This strain is so new I think you're going to have the first grow report online. Keep up the good work they look great*[/FONT]


----------



## ipplaya (May 2, 2012)

Thank You Sir.

My pleasure to assist.
20+ years. Damn. Much Respect. 
Yeah, got them when released and popped them when they arrived, was good timing.
Will be posting some more pics, including some of the HG1, later on.


----------



## ipplaya (May 2, 2012)

Hello All.

-The big day for HG1 and KK1 is tomorrow
-TB will go 2-3 more days
-Should have a preliminary report on HG1 tom as well
-Updated Preliminary Report for KK2 with more pics

Peace


----------



## ipplaya (May 2, 2012)

The following images were taken over the last two weeks. 
*

Tora Bora* (89 days young, 71 days from 12/12, 56 days from sex)


----------



## ipplaya (May 2, 2012)

*Kosher Kush #1* (89 days young, 67 days from 12/12, 56 days from sex)


----------



## ipplaya (May 2, 2012)

*Holy Grail Kush #1* (87 days young, 67 days from 12/12, 56 days from sex)


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2012)

nice looking plants,i like the tora bora,she is a hard hitting stone.


----------



## ipplaya (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Genuity.

And for sharing that tidbit. Im excited to sample her as well. I enjoy variety and different profiles for day and night, and was hoping the TB or the CK would deliver in the latter category. She smells good too.


----------



## luckybleu (May 4, 2012)

ipplaya said:


> Hello There.
> 
> From the best of my memory.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the response,your plants look excellent.


----------



## ipplaya (May 6, 2012)

*HG1 - Early Sample* (7 Days Dry)


   



*HG1 - Early Sample* (9 Days Dry)

   


*Update

*-All samples are now drying. 


*Some Dry Shots* (from couple days ago, TB not included)


   

.


----------



## nattybongo (May 7, 2012)

Nice report. Very intresting stuff. 
I was going to use my Emerald Triangle freebie seeds on the next grow but i've been reading into alot of negative posts about them recently. So i'm thinking of buying a single seed of either Kosher Kush or Holy Grail Kush. 
By your report it seems like the HGK is a winner. Seems alot eaier to grow, better yielder but whats the smoke report on it please? Thanks again, great report!


----------



## ipplaya (May 7, 2012)

Hi there.

Thanks, Nattybongo.

I have no experience with ET but offer my thoughts that selective secondary research, (which I acknowledge is an efficient data collection method with considerable value), can be irrelevant in contrast to ones own experience(s), if applicable. Thus, if your situations permits, I would like to see you test and, if possible, document the products you already possess, and determine your conclusion of ET based on such experience, if you still have the desire and resources to do so.

I apologize but, in an attempt to offer an unbiased, fair and extensive review of all samples, smoke reports will be posted when final samples are cured, evaluated and documented. The wait is difficult for me as well.


----------



## nattybongo (May 7, 2012)

ipplaya said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Thanks, Nattybongo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Looking forward to the smoke report.
Since i'm still new to growin and only have limited space, I don't think I can risk wasting time if the ET plants hermie. I'll keep the beans for the future tho but since i'm trying to get a smooth run I think i'll probs invest in the single Holy Grail Kush seed and stick it in with the other plants that i'll be growing.
But thanks again man!


----------



## ipplaya (May 9, 2012)

Hi All.

-CK, KK2, HG2 samples have been slightly manicured, placed into open jars and should begin the curing process in a couple days
-KK1, HG1, and TB samples are still drying
-Next: Yields and ease of trim report (~10 days)

I look forward to completing this review and will utilize the template (linked below) for the smoke report. If there is any specific data/info not included/documented, feel free to request and offer any tips you may have.

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/524694-smoke-report-template.html

*
Wake N Bake Test*

This is a personal test I will administer to assess, mainly the potency and high produced, from each sample and assign a grade accordingly (other variables such as yield, aesthetics/taste, growth are not considered in this grade). 

Requirements/Conditions:

-The same clean bong and bowl with fresh water
-Within 30 mins of waking up
-Completely sober
-No food consumption beforehand
-A small, personally dependent but constant, sample equal to *ONE* large single inhale
-Testing occurs in same environment and time on different morning for each sample
-Each sample is tested at least twice, with more weight allocated to final test
-Final test and grade is performed/assigned after preliminary sampling has been performed and some familiarity with each strain has been developed

(Ive included my thoughts on previous samples)


* Sample** Initial Urge/Reaction** Grade*Instant urge to go back to sleep or instantaneous couch lock. Is this BHO?, &#8230; zzz.


 A+No urge for more and completely satisfied. Today is a write off, &#8230; lets eat. 


 AOg18No urge for more with a strong buzz. I&#8217;ll do that stuff later, &#8230; Im chillin now.


 A-Og KushSlight urge, then it hits with a nice buzz. Relaxed and ready to start the day, &#8230; maybe in an hour.


 B+Sour KushSmall urge for another but satisfied. I feel good, &#8230; lets clean.


 BC.Cheese
SleeskunkUrge for more but will resist. That was a tease, &#8230; ok another small one.



 B-Pure Afghan (C-)
Instantly pack another after exhale, &#8230; maybe a couple more.


 C (+/-)No urge to consume in future, .... into the trim pile.


 F
 Note- Test ineffective for &#8216;samples with &#8216;creeping&#8217; attributes



In addition, I made a list of some reviews Ive read, for those interested. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any detailed smoke reports on the Holy Grail at this time. 


_*Others' Grow/Smoke Reports*_
*
Kosher:*

http://forum.grasscity.com/hydroponic-grow-journals/964938-kosher-kush-scrog-1st-time-9.html

http://reviews.nuggetry.com/buds/kosher-kush-from-south-bay-canna-clinic-ldog

http://reviews.nuggetry.com/buds/kosher-kush-from-south-bay-canna-clinic-ldog-2

http://budgenius.com/search.html?tab=2&cmd=search&query=kosher&rating=&Thc9=0%+-+30%&Cbd=0%+-+10%&Cbn=0%+-+10%&location=&coordinates=&radius=10

http://www.leafly.com/indica/kosher-kush

http://cannacentral.com/strains/kosher-kush/#reviews

(Note - I did not include the numerous hermie reports)



*Holy Grail:
*
https://www.opengrow.com/topic/45693-hg-kush-tangerine-dream/

http://forum.grasscity.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=869728&d=1335660797

http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?69577-Possible-hermie



*Cataract:
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FisH6SBz7M4&feature=related

http://reviews.nuggetry.com/buds/cataract-kush-from-private-dealer-drums

http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/cataract-kush

http://cannacentral.com/strains/cataract-kush/#reviews


*
Tora Bora:
*
http://forums.bcbudnetwork.com/showthread.php?tid=10646

http://www.icmag.com/modules/ICStrainguide/index.php?eop=showstrain&id=2932

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/356927-knock-you-your-ass-strains.html


----------



## raiderman (May 9, 2012)

ipplaya said:


> *HG1 - Early Sample* (7 Days Dry)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156299 View attachment 2156301 View attachment 2156300 View attachment 2156302
> ...


thats some real dizzle.great job.


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2012)

yea my lemon og 9 days old .really lookin forward to that.


----------



## Ammonia69 (May 13, 2012)

Hey was growing hg myself and og 18 .I was wondering if you can 
let men know which nutes you used on them girls .. By the way , sick plants


----------



## Ohthatguy8 (May 14, 2012)

I know your r patiently waiting the cure for any further reports but if u could try and describe te smell of the hg and the ok. I am looking for a strain that Reeks of kush. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Ohthatguy8 (May 14, 2012)

Auto correct lol. I meant the holy grail and kosher


----------



## raiderman (May 14, 2012)

lol,i have a pair of scales jus like those.keep it growin.rdr.


----------



## ipplaya (May 16, 2012)

*Yields and Ease of Trim*


*
Subject**
Yield**
Rank*
(%of.total)*
Comments**Ease of Trim*
_(__10-Easiest, 1-Most difficult)_*
Rank*_CK_18g6
(7.75%)- Longer veg and better positioning/more light would help increase yield and reduce stretch, but still a low yielding strain6.03_KKI_33g5
(14.2%)-Kosher/Sativa leaning, more leafy than KKII
-Placed in centre to reduce largest anticipated stretch, received most light5.05_KKII_49g2
(21.1%)-Easiest of all samples to trim
-Received most light, best position7.01_HGI_51g1
(22.0%)-Kosher/Sativa leaning, a little more leafy than HGII 
-Highest yielding and slightly difficult to trim6.04_HGII_38g4
(16.4%)-More Og18/indica leaning than to HG16.52_TB_43g3
(18.5%)-Originally thought La dom, but definitely X18 leaning, needed more veg
-Very leafy and more difficult to trim than expected4.56*Total**232g*-
(100%)The goal was 8-10oz, so barely hit the target, but the most important, prevailing factor is still to be determined; quality/potency- 
Note- Yields do not include preliminary samples tested, which should more than offset any percentage to be lost during the curing process

*
Light/Subject Layout
*
-Total enclosed space  26 in x72 in
-Space used for subjects  26 in(0.66m) x 42 in(1.07m)
-Surface area: 0.70 m[SUP]2[/SUP]
-(1) 400W HPS, (4) 23W Cfls (introduced at week 3 flower)
-Acknowledgement that outer subjects, especially CK and TB received less light and worse position
-Ideal positioning was given subjects with greatest anticipated stretch

[--------------- 42 in ---------------]
* CFL *.....................................................*.CFL*
....HG1.............KK2................CK
  [----20 in----] *HPS* [-----22 in-----]
....HG2.............KK1................TB 
* CFL.*......................................................*CFL


**Yield Efficiency Data and Ratios*


*
Phase**Power Used*
_ (W/KW)_*Hours On (hrs)*
_{per day/phase}__KWH used_ *(KWxH)*_Veg  Week 1_400/*0.4*20/*140*_56.0__Veg  Week 2_400/*0.4*18/*126*_50.4__Transition_400/*0.4*17,16,15,14,13/*75*_30.0__Week 1-2_400/*0.4*12/*168*_67.2__Week 3-10_492/*0.492*12/*672*_330.6_*Total*
*(Weighted Average)**
(452/0.452)**1181**534.2*

*Ratio**Overall*
*Results*_G / W_*0.51*
_(232g / 452W)_*G / KWH used**0.43*
_(232g / 534.2)_*G / m[SUP]2[/SUP]**331.4*
_(232g / 0.70)__Total Expense of Lighting_
_(@7.5 cents/KWH)_*$40.06*
_($0.075 x 534.2)__Cost / Day_*$0.45*
_($40.06 / 89)__Yield(g)/Day_*2.61*
_(232g / 89)_*Cost / G**$0.17*
_($40.06 / 232g)_

*Sample**Actual*
*Yield**Extrapolated 
Yield*
(Yield x6)*Extrapolated*
*G/ KWH used**Extrapolated
G / m[SUP]2[/SUP]**Extrapolated 
Cost / G**Extrapolated*
*Cost Efficiency **Rank**CK*18g108g0.20154$0.3746%6*KKI*33g198g0.372283$0.2085%5*KKII*49g294g0.55420$0.14125%2*HGI*51g306g0.57437$0.13131%1*HGII*38g228g0.43326$0.1897%4*TB*43g258g0.48369$0.16110%3
Note- Extrapolations of data are simplified estimates, and do not account for light positioning, unequal distribution and other variances


*Update*

-All samples have been painstakingly manicured
-Now: Curing Process/Patience
-Up Next/To Come: Smoke Reports, Wake N Bake Test Results, Summary/Conclusion


----------



## t0rn (May 16, 2012)

Your patience is uncanny.


----------



## Jonnyfire (May 18, 2012)

Awesome Keep it up !!!


----------



## hydranthead (May 19, 2012)

This has been an excellent journal!!!


----------



## batman1983 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Excellent Journal.

Just a quick question are all of these under just the one 400w?

Keep up the good work man!


----------



## althor (May 21, 2012)

Way to go Ipplaya. This is the kind of documentation I expect from true breeders.


----------



## ipplaya (May 21, 2012)

Hi All.

Thanks for all the kind words.

Yes. One 400w MH/HPS (HPS introduced at Week 2)

Will try my best to have the review completed asap.


----------



## Tony Sativa (May 24, 2012)

This is one of the best detailed grow threads I've seen in a long time Ipplaya. Just wanted to let you now I'm still checking in on your thread. My Holy Grail kush's are about a foot tall and doing well and ended up with 2 diff phenotype's


----------



## sky rocket (May 27, 2012)

Tony Sativa said:


> This is one of the best detailed grow threads I've seen in a long time Ipplaya. Just wanted to let you now I'm still checking in on your thread. My Holy Grail kush's are about a foot tall and doing well and ended up with 2 diff phenotype's


Tony took the words out of my mouth. I have 6 holy grails on the way. Going to try to find a mother out of the six beans. Ecxcellent job ipplaya.


----------



## Cannalove (Jun 2, 2012)

Patiently awaiting smoke report!


----------



## maddwestent (Jun 20, 2012)

Those are nice can't wait to try HG


----------



## mansoorjane36 (Jun 20, 2012)

man, can't wait to get my holy grail in.... anxiously waiting....


----------



## ElusiveQuark (Jun 22, 2012)

I just joined in and am anxious to read smoke report. Nice job on the "journal."


----------



## HumbleGro (Jul 8, 2012)

When is the smoke report??????????


----------



## smokejoint (Jul 22, 2012)

Very good journal i have to say.Needs a smoke report though...

just thought i would add my experience with DNA aswell.It was a lemon skunk freebie seed i got ,grew it to 8 inches and flowered it ended up close to 4 feet tall.No training at all and organic nutes and she yeilded 3 ounces of excellent smoke.A spicy smell un-grinded ,but grind it up and it is a lovely citrus smell.The stone is very good also.When smoking a joint out the back of the house i find myself getting very paranoid and it's the first smoke i've had where i can barely finish a joint (and sometimes can't).Get inside though and it's a great trip for about an hour and a half,the first hour being very intense.Lends itself to watching movies more than anything ,things can get very confusing and trippy.So all in all ,very good.

BUT

Like yourself ,i emailed dnagenetics at one stage asking what strains of theirs handled heat the best.I went through their contact form on their website .Needless to say they never replied and that puts me in a real bind.I would find it very difficult giving my money to any breeder who didn't value my custom enough to reply to a simple email..that being said i am really impressed with their work and would love to try chocolope and martian...but i dunno now if i will bother.

In recent times i have sent emails to SENSI SEEDS and got a one size fits all reply that didn't answer my question....BARNEYS FARM who also never even bothered to reply...SAGARMATHA SEEDS who after a few weeks sent me a very reasonable down to earth reply that has left me wanting to give him my custom and PARARDISE SEEDS who also got back to me with a great reply so paradise is on the menu to..


----------



## 1337hacker (Jul 23, 2012)

smokejoint said:


> Very good journal i have to say.Needs a smoke report though...
> 
> just thought i would add my experience with DNA aswell.It was a lemon skunk freebie seed i got ,grew it to 8 inches and flowered it ended up close to 4 feet tall.No training at all and organic nutes and she yeilded 3 ounces of excellent smoke.A spicy smell un-grinded ,but grind it up and it is a lovely citrus smell.The stone is very good also.When smoking a joint out the back of the house i find myself getting very paranoid and it's the first smoke i've had where i can barely finish a joint (and sometimes can't).Get inside though and it's a great trip for about an hour and a half,the first hour being very intense.Lends itself to watching movies more than anything ,things can get very confusing and trippy.So all in all ,very good.
> 
> ...


Hey man I get the feeling that DNA is really swamped... used to have a good connection on some seeds from them and nowadays I get the feeling that they might be getting really big...

That being said.. pick up pretty much anything from DNA and you won't be disappointed. I have tried out at least 6 or 7 strains of theirs and they are all unique and hold true to the descriptions. That being said I don't think they are completely honest with all of their genetic backgrounds that go into each plant (I have grown some weird phenos out that shouldn't be possible under the crosses I got, a 50 day chocolope crosses my mind) They have their own "honey" taste that is associated with the O.G. for instance that isn't very OG like at all, though still a great flavor, I have noticed it in both the Cataract and their OG : 

Recon, while they admit to not knowing exactly what crossed it, looks and smokes a lot like bubba and the cross I grew of it (got it down the grape vine it's a Recon Bx selected for the unique flavor) RCLA is basically the most unique plant I have ever seen in my life that has a chameleon flavor that is described by some as italian seasoning to a more bubba kush flavor . Their LA Con, Recon, Cataract Kush , all are great representations of that earthy kush like a bubba if you are looking to add something like that to your stable. 

If you are looking for a heat resistant strain I know that some desert growers have an easy time using hearty Afghani strains

GL


----------



## smokejoint (Jul 23, 2012)

hey, thanks for that...yeah recon has interested me for a while to..l8r


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 23, 2012)

ipplaya said:


> *Cataract Kush* (80 days young, 62 days from 12/12, 49 days from sex)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2144671View attachment 2144674View attachment 2144677
> ...


That shit looks ridiculous.

no tora bora pics?


----------



## thebfd253 (Sep 1, 2012)

finally a good thread with pics! cheers!


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Sep 12, 2012)

This is the most info packed grow report. And to think it wasn't going to happen.


> " Thread has already gone off topic so I assume this was a bad idea.* Thread Abandoned."


And to think, all this info would have gone unknown.
So Cheers ipplaya.


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 22, 2012)

Execellent thread !!!

with much respect to the OP


----------



## FOG99 (Oct 22, 2012)

though i would share my results from DNA genetics. Bought a pack of FEM. Cataract Kush and got free pack of FEM. Confidential Cheese.


----------



## tylerh (Nov 10, 2012)

ipplaya said:


> *Holy Grail Kush #2* (82 days young, 62 days from 12/12, 51 days from sex)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2144693View attachment 2144694
> ...


That looks real good!


----------

